
From the founder of Aptera, tiny (and stackable) ultra-efficient organic farms - phreeza
http://gigaom.com/2013/09/07/from-the-founder-of-aptera-tiny-and-stackable-ultra-efficient-organic-farms/
======
phreeza
I am really curious about the economics of this. I can see 100% artificial
light being an efficient way to grow weed but how it can compete in the
vegetables market is mysterious to me. The article says they are already at
the same level as top-grade organic food. If that is true and they aren't
making a loss on this, surely they should be able to scale it up and lower
prices in the future. That would be great but I am not convinced it is in fact
possible. Does anyone have further insight what the math on this is?

